# Western Flyer Serial Numbers



## Ron (Oct 29, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can find a list of serial numbers for what I believe to be pre war Western Flyer.
Serial number G45819 A.
Thanks again for the help, I'm new at this.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2021)

Post pics of the whole bike since several companies manufactured bikes for Western Auto. Also, you're in the the wrong section.


----------



## Ron (Oct 29, 2021)

Ok,
Thank you sir


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2021)

Like Mike said pics and likely a balloon tire bike so balloon tire section. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ron (Oct 29, 2021)

where should I post?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2021)

Ron said:


> where should I post?



Here:








						General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Feel free to discuss any topic you like, as long as it's bicycle related.




					thecabe.com
				





or here:








						Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Discussion of classic balloon-tire and middleweight bicycles built between 1933 and 1965.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Ron (Oct 29, 2021)

Thank you


----------

